# ringtailed lemur



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

just got a new baby 6 weeks old


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking good!! Any names yet??


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww so cute, congrats.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Norman fits it well LOL.
Very nice!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

that is very nice and cute well done:2thumb:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh!!! Look at his cute lickle face!! (said in a baby voice)

:flrt::flrt:

Bet your very proud of him


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

dave71 said:


> Looking good!! Any names yet??



charlie


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you have a group of these already as I have looked after these before and they are a pleasure to work with.


----------



## edgley (Feb 7, 2009)

i have that cd player in the first picture:whistling2:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> charlie


 
Haha!!


Looking good lad.


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

do u need a dwa for a lemur


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I think in the UK you do yes, for any Lemur; however in the Republic of Ireland, no you dont!


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

are they hard to keep a pets i dont want 1 lol but they are stunning


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

blissfull said:


> are they hard to keep a pets i dont want 1 lol but they are stunning



its a bit of a pain at this age feeding him every 4 hours but its worth they are sooo much fun


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

blissfull said:


> do u need a dwa for a lemur



believe so


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

lhreptiles said:


> Do you have a group of these already as I have looked after these before and they are a pleasure to work with.



no this is my first but i can c myself buyin more


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

much did that set u back? if u dont mind me askin:O looks and sounds expensive


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

one day ill have the room............:lol2:
theyre my favourite animal and hes beautiful :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You've bought an unweaned lemur? :gasp: I have a pair of these, well a pair and two babies. You do know they're social animal that lives in groups don't you? Do you have a large enclosure with access to outdoors too? They love to sunbathe and need the UV exposure to keep them healthy.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> You've bought an unweaned lemur? :gasp: I have a pair of these, well a pair and two babies. You do know they're social animal that lives in groups don't you? Do you have a large enclosure with access to outdoors too? They love to sunbathe and need the UV exposure to keep them healthy.



of course i have everything he needs i have an incloser double the size of dwa requirements and the person i got him off is providin all the aftercare and info i need i dont no about you but when i buy an animal i like to do my homework first to give them the best care i can thanks for ur input but not needed


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmm, don't let him make off with that bag on the table! :lol2:


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

damoledger123 said:


> no this is my first but i can c myself buyin more


 
Without sounding rude but these are best kept in groups and not best kept as individuals as they do better in groups.
I understand these are expensive to buy but you should really be looking to get in at least another two. The ones I worked with were in a group of 6 and they got on together fine.

Raising individual lemurs,monkeys etc in my opinion is wrong as they are socialable animlas and need companions of there own kind so please seriously think about getting another one or two at least very soon!


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

lhreptiles said:


> Without sounding rude but these are best kept in groups and not best kept as individuals as they do better in groups.
> I understand these are expensive to buy but you should really be looking to get in at least another two. The ones I worked with were in a group of 6 and they got on together fine.
> 
> Raising individual lemurs,monkeys etc in my opinion is wrong as they are socialable animlas and need companions of there own kind so please seriously think about getting another one or two at least very soon!


 
Ive seen plenty of people keep Lemurs on there own and they've done fine, now in saying that, if they were just left in a encloseur all day they'd probably go mad but Damo's not gonna be doing that.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

this little fella comes everywhere with me he only sleeps by himself gets on with the dogs they all go mad together in the house 

i got him as a pet that i could have a laugh with not as a show piece in the garden with a half dozen more 

ive done me research i no they like there own kind but plenty of people have done and will do just as well with them on there own i have all the time in the world on me hands and that aint goin to change

sorry i posted pics now


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Mmmm, don't let him make off with that bag on the table! :lol2:


never copped that take a fello paddy to it


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

damoledger123 said:


> *i got him as a pet that i could have a laugh with* not as a show piece in the garden with a half dozen more


Well there's a responsible pet owner right there. :whistling2: Will your little lemur be IN on the joke or are you laughing at him?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Well there's a responsible pet owner right there. :whistling2: Will your little lemur be IN on the joke or are you laughing at him?



ha ha ha ha i dont give a shit what ne of ye think was just postin pics as u do didnt want eveyones 2 cents


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lovely little charmer of a lemur. I thought yer dog was a teddy bear:lol2: 

How old is it? 

Does he get up to much mischief?

Think I'll wait till I'm retired (early) and get myself some marmosets...


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Lovely little charmer of a lemur. I thought yer dog was a teddy bear:lol2:
> 
> How old is it?
> 
> ...



6 weeks and a cheeky little fecker goin to teech him to skin up:2thumb:

make sure get a half dozen marmosets now so they not lonely:whistling2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That'd be feckin hilarious!! Kinda like a monkey on a typewriter type of thing!:lol2:

Yeah will make sure to have a family of them, the bigger the party the better!:roll2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

why is this on DWA section!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Joe1507 said:


> why is this on DWA section!


Because most Lemurs are DWA.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

damoledger123 said:


> of course i have everything he needs i have an incloser double the size of dwa requirements and the person i got him off is providin all the aftercare and info i need i dont no about you but when i buy an animal i like to do my homework first to give them the best care i can thanks for ur input but not needed


Oh .. so you have a friend for him then? You know that selling an unweaned animal contravenes the Animal Welfare Bill! And the DWAL does not state any guidelines for enclosures - at least it didn't when we renewed ours in January! 

Of course I research, but if you did then you would know that these aren't just pets you can have a laugh with!! Where's Nerys when you need her?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Oh .. so you have a friend for him then? You know that selling an unweaned animal contravenes the Animal Welfare Bill! And the DWAL does not state any guidelines for enclosures - at least it didn't when we renewed ours in January!
> 
> Of course I research, but if you did then you would know that these aren't just pets you can have a laugh with!! Where's Nerys when you need her?


 
well im havin a laugh with this one neway and dont care what u say


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You have obviously done LOADS of research if you are keeping a social animal like a lemur on it's own. You cannot offer it everything another lemur can.


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

agreed. Theres massive controversy and hatred towards people who take away young monkeys and other primates from their mums, hightlighted thanks to My Monkey Baby which alot of people had very strong views on, but how can anyone say they disagree with that, yet defend the fact this in an unweaned animal being kept alone. 

And getting snappy and rude when an experienced keeper such as GliderGirl is giving advice shows that you cannot take critisism orn advise, therefore cannot accept that you are doing wrong. 

Its the animal i feel sorry for.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Right this is just gone up the yer anyway. 
I might buy the lemur off you, how much did you pay?
Then give it to somone worth while.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Because most Lemurs are DWA.


wtf why? surely ringtailes are not DWA? surely lemurs arnt deadly...

At port lympne a zoo near me they hve a massive lemur enclosure u can wlk thru and stroke them. Some of them freak out on you but theres gaurds everywhere Lol


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> wtf why? surely ringtailes are not DWA? surely lemurs arnt deadly...
> 
> At port lympne a zoo near me they hve a massive lemur enclosure u can wlk thru and stroke them. Some of them freak out on you but theres gaurds everywhere Lol


Yer they on DWA, you seen the teeth on them :O


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

damoledger123 said:


> this little fella comes everywhere with me he only sleeps by himself gets on with the dogs they all go mad together in the house
> 
> i got him as a pet that i could have a laugh with not as a show piece in the garden with a half dozen more
> 
> ...


 
Im sure you you will take good care fo the Lemur in your own way and I think the reason you are getting negative comments is because if you had done your research you would know they live in groups and are not pets that you can have a laugh with if you know what I mean.

If I was getting a Lemur and had no experience in keeping them I would have volunteered down my local zoo and worked with the Lemurs to get the information about the husbandry etc.

Anyway I've said my bit like most others on here and I'm sure you will do whats best for the Lemur in the end.


----------



## HoneyHeart (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful lemur. It's a such a shame he's kept by himself with an owner that doesn't care for his social wellbeing.

If you cared for him you would be open to making his quality of life better. Just becaues you THINK how you're raising him is suitable doesn't mean it is. If you didn't know they are social animals, that shows your level of research.

I have to question who you bought it off of as well. I personally don't care if they gave you all of the information you need to raise an unweaned lemur. THEY shouldn't be selling YOU a SINGLE UNWEANED lemur. Full stop. That's it. That's the law. They have to wean it themselves, they can't sell an animal unweaned. Clearly, they are not capable, or they don't care.

Either way, it disgusts me. I can only pray that you sell him or give him up to somebody who will take care of him better than you.

I will even buy off you for twice the amount you paid for him.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

this is gettin out of hand im sorry i reacted the way i did when the good advise came in i no they are social animals but plenty of people keep them on there own and do just fine and he is never left on his own neway he is either with me or my girlfriend 

so can we all just forget about this now i didnt join this forum to argue with people so lets draw a line under and leave it at that 

if any mods are readin this and have the power to delete it would prob be the best thing 

im not a bad person i no a few people doin the very same thing as me thats why i dont see anything wrong with havin a single lemur but everyone is intitled to there opinion thats the last from me on this matter hopefully everyone else will follow


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why I said that you cannot give your new little lemur all that another lemur can. No social animal (be it rats, sugar gliders, lemurs, etc) should be forced to live a solitary life with only its humans as companionship. It's just not enough. It is our job to make sure we give our pets everything they need to thrive and if another of its species is one of those things it needs, then we need to provide that. Just because "plenty of people keep them on their own and do just fine" doesn't mean it's right at all. People neglect animals all over the world, does that mean it's alright? And as harash as this may sound, but not providing the basic requirements you are neglecting your lemur. Maybe not causing him physical pain right now, but imagine the mental problems... And those can, in turn, show themselves physically later on. Over grooming, repetative behaviors, self harming, etc etc etc...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> i got him as a pet that i could have a laugh with not as a show piece in the garden with a half dozen more


 
havent read any further than this but i can already see what kind of keeper you are putting your needs before an animal! 
these are a HIGHLY social species and you cannot provide everything he needs as you arent a lemur and you dont have the samne auditory and olfactory senses that a lemur has!
dear god some people amaze me with stupidity :whistling2:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> havent read any further than this but i can already see what kind of keeper you are putting your needs before an animal!
> these are a HIGHLY social species and you cannot provide everything he needs as you arent a lemur and you dont have the samne auditory and olfactory senses that a lemur has!
> dear god some people amaze me with stupidity :whistling2:



look we all put our needs before our animals if someone wants a snake a dog or a mouse they go out and get one none of these animals ask us to bring then home so dont go pullin that crap everyone on this forum has some sort of animal and i would be very surprised if any of them animals asked can i come live with you. if everyone lived by your way of thinking there be no pet shops hell there be no pets 

what do u keep urself and why did u decide to get them !!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: i dont suppose they asked you to bring them home did they


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

damoledger123 said:


> this is gettin out of hand im sorry i reacted the way i did when the good advise came in i no they are social animals but plenty of people keep them on there own and do just fine and he is never left on his own neway he is either with me or my girlfriend
> 
> so can we all just forget about this now i didnt join this forum to argue with people so lets draw a line under and leave it at that
> 
> ...


You might not see anything wrong now, and I appreciate you have seen other people doing the same, but that doesn't mean it will work out. 

I know someone who is extremely experienced who has hand reared a singley kept ring tailed lemur from a very young age. He kept her with him at all times, and even had her loose in his shop sometimes. She was great... until she started to reach maturity. 

She has now started to become unpredictable and attack people and he has had to find a place with a collection of lemurs that will take her and try to integrate her with their goup, which is not an easy task. Most zos etc turned him down. It is costing him a lot of money to get her over to England, plus he has lost what he paid for the lemur, as he has had to give her away.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The same thing happens with other primates... People get them as cute little babies that need care just like a human baby, but then they reach maturity and they become unpredictable and dangerous! But people just don't listen. They just want to cute little monkey in diapers and baby clothes to show their friends and play dress up with.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

damoledger123 said:


> this is gettin out of hand im sorry i reacted the way i did when the good advise came in i no they are social animals but plenty of people keep them on there own and do just fine and he is never left on his own neway he is either with me or my girlfriend
> 
> so can we all just forget about this now i didnt join this forum to argue with people so lets draw a line under and leave it at that
> 
> ...


I'm only concerned because about 2 years ago we had to nurse our male lemur back from the brink of death! He had been alone for over 6 months because we couldn't find him a friend, he had basically given up all hope. We offered him support, we syringe fed him, kept him warm and it did pull him through, BUT it wasn't UNTIL we found him a friend that the real change happened. Seeing him in his enclosure playing tig, and sunbathing with his mate brought tears to my eyes, I was so proud of him and what we had done.

The other issue is, I've seen the bond between mother and baby, and I can't believe someone would be so cruel to STEAL that baby off it's mother - I know it wasn't you that did it but that poor mother is not going to be ok with it! Remember, these are primates, WE are primates, imagine how your girlfriend would feel if someone came and stole her baby out of her arms! It is completely unethical and cruel and heartbreaking. The breeder should be reported, and it's this sort of thing that is going to bring about the end of primate keeping, there have already been some calls for it!

Please do the right thing and find him/her a friend, you can still have a laugh with them, they are the most amazing animals to watch and socialise with. Ours aren't a showpiece, no one sees them but us. 

These are our youngsters 










This is mum










This is the male we almost lost










And the teeth!


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

i never ruled out the possablity of gettin another one i actually said it earlier in this thread i can c myself buying more but not at this minute

as for it bn cruel takin the baby from the mother dog breeders do it everyday thats what happens in the animal bussiness 

i didnt buy 2 because the only lemurs available to me were this one and his brother and that would have bn cruel to take 2 babies off the mother i have an order iin when he gets an unrealated female that i will take her this thread just got out of hand and its time it stopped now 

thanks for all your input charlie is doin fine and when i find him a girlfriend maybe ye be happy too


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pics Marie!

Im actually speechless at what to say to this! Some of the comments you have came out with are disqusting, so keeping them in a good enviroment with company is keeping them as showpieces and you disagree?

How old are you?! Im sorry but I cannot stand people like you! If your going to get an animal as complicated and an animal which has such a high social structure as a primate, PLEASE do the right thing by it and give him some company and the RIGHT set-up.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

A GOOD dog breeder will leave the puppies with their mother til they are fully weaned and have learned the basic social structure. This baby is neither fully weaned or fully understanding of what he is. Therefore, that comment has no bearing what-so-ever.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe I could add that although I am not exprienced in ring tailed lemurs I am an expeienced dog breeder. 

Removing a puppy from it's mother too early leads to socialisation problems, with both other dogs and with humans, as the puppy has never been taught boundaries by it's mother. 

I know from the Ring Tailed I know of that has had to be rehomed that her hand rearing has been part of the problem. 

At the end of the day, these are wild animals, and will eventualy act as such.


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> i never ruled out the possablity of gettin another one i actually said it earlier in this thread i can c myself buying more but not at this minute
> 
> as for it bn cruel takin the baby from the mother dog breeders do it everyday thats what happens in the animal bussiness
> 
> ...


i have known dog breeders to remove pups at 6 weeks instead of the 8, but never to the extent where you need to handrear. If they do, they need to be closed down, as that is disgusting. and if thats the part of the animal business that you are involved in, then thats even worse. there are two sides to the pet business, the good and the bad. Most keepers and enthusiasts would go to a GOOD breeder who sells weaned animals. the bad side is those who sell back street, inbred animals and remove them too young to make a quick buck. 

so by taking only one, not only is mother upset, but the brother will be depressing too. thats a better reasoning. 

so i take it your planning on breeding these animals then? I think alot more research is needed. if you cannot accept that they need to be in at least pairs, kept with mum and are not "pets you can have a laugh with" then breeding should be out of the question. 

Just because you have seen other people have single lemurs doesnt mean its right. I have seen a pet shop keep 2 species of chameleon together, and thats not right. i have seen someone keep single gliders and feeding them grapes, thats not right. i have seen youths kicking a staffy around coz it wouldnt attack on command. thats not right.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

exotic_girl said:


> *i have known dog breeders to remove pups at 6 weeks instead of the 8, but never to the extent where you need to handrear. If they do, they need to be closed down, as that is disgusting.* and if thats the part of the animal business that you are involved in, then thats even worse. There are two sides to the pet business, the good and the bad. Most keepers and enthusiasts would go to a good breeder who sells weaned animals. The bad side is those who sell back street, inbred animals and remove them too young to make a quick buck.
> 
> So by taking only one, not only is mother upset, but the brother will be depressing too. Thats a better reasoning.
> 
> ...


 
and illegal!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

You have received some pretty good advise here. Perhaps listen to those who obviously know what they are doing because everyone wants the little fella to be happy (including you obv) : victory:

You have also received the typical load of unwanted rubbish from those that are most likely jelous! 

Good luck.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Threads like this make me want to hurt people.

I can believe some of the comments the original poster has come out with, i think the penny may have dropped that you are not a good owner at all.

Please come back in a few weeks when that cute little guy is attacking your child, biting your dog, tearing its hair out and not eating. Hopefully someone like glider girl will be happy to rehome him and give him what he needs.

Now trot along and 'skin up'


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

skimsa said:


> *Threads like this make me want to hurt people.*
> 
> I can believe some of the comments the original poster has come out with, i think the penny may have dropped that you are not a good owner at all.
> 
> ...




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Im sorry but not trying to start an argument here but glidergirl did you just say that you have done exactly the same as what Damo has done before, just trying to get it right, did you go and buy a single male and were prepared to let it live in solitary until you found a companion? 

Damo has already said that he will be getting a mate for this one, someone mentioned about him breeding?? i didnt see where he wrote that he had any intention of breeding, but anyway, glidergirl you learned a valuable lesson from your experience of buying a single lemur but at the moment of purchase you didnt know said lesson or choose to ignore it?? I might be totally wrong in saying all that but it seems to me that you did exactly the same as Damo, as they say hindsight is a great gift i suppose. 

Now i can understand people trying to pass on advise but most here are doing that the wrong way, too many keyboard hardmen around these days i think, granted some seem to have experience with lemurs but if you really cared would you not just pm Damo and try to offer him some civilised advise then try to publicly belittle him. 

Just because of a few little things he posted like, i got him to have a laugh with him, now that also could be interpreted as i got him to enjoy keeping him, same reason as why anyone of us get any animal, i got my dog for a companion but also to have a laugh with him, now does that make me sound like a bad keeper. Damo best of luck with your lemur mate, hope the order comes through on said date for the other one.

@Glidergirl, fantastic looking lemurs and set up, they look great, stick up a few more pics.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

skimsa said:


> Threads like this make me want to hurt people.
> 
> I can believe some of the comments the original poster has come out with, i think the penny may have dropped that you are not a good owner at all.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you are getting at there?

If it's what I think it's pathetic... what has that got to do with anything?!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Above ^^^ = chav scum



Vinnie said:


> Im sorry but not trying to start an argument here but glidergirl did you just say that you have done exactly the same as what Damo has done before, just trying to get it right, did you go and buy a single male and were prepared to let it live in solitary until you found a companion?
> 
> Damo has already said that he will be getting a mate for this one, someone mentioned about him breeding?? i didnt see where he wrote that he had any intention of breeding, but anyway, glidergirl you learned a valuable lesson from your experience of buying a single lemur but at the moment of purchase you didnt know said lesson or choose to ignore it?? I might be totally wrong in saying all that but it seems to me that you did exactly the same as Damo, as they say hindsight is a great gift i suppose.
> 
> ...


Above^^^ = decent human being.

Its decent sticky up for him Vinnie, good devils advocate. Unfortunatly your support maybe misplaced. Most have taken offense at his comments but he continues not to accept any input and claims to have done reserach but clearly hasnt, therefore also trustworthy. 

Glidergirl will explain her situation no doubt but she couldnt be further away in experience than the wretch starting this post.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Not sure what you are getting at there?
> 
> If it's what I think it's pathetic... what has that got to do with anything?!



he is on about the comment i made about teachin the monkey to skin up


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Not sure what you are getting at there?
> 
> If it's what I think it's pathetic... what has that got to do with anything?!


This was in reference to his hillarious comment about teaching the lemur to skin up to keep it entertained


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

skimsa said:


> This was in reference to his hillarious comment about teaching the lemur to skin up to keep it entertained


Bet your fun at a party.

I don't mind insulting you as you have gone down to his level & some by calling him a wretch etc.

It's obviously a joke. 

Chillout.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

damoledger123 said:


> he is on about the comment i made about teachin the monkey to skin up


If you could it would be mighty useful

Not that I know what your talking about :gasp: whats skinning up :whistling2:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Bet your fun at a party.
> 
> I don't mind insulting you as you have gone down to his level & some by calling him a wretch etc.
> 
> ...



at last someone with a sense of hunour:no1:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don’t know an awful lot about primates, but I have spent time with these in Charleston, USA, my friend keeps Lemurs along with other primates etc...

It is important that they are kept in groups and you have to remember that Marie is only thinking about you and your animal, she has been there so what more could you ask for than first-hand advice?!

Also guys DWA doesn’t stand for deadly wild animal, but dangerous wild animal, they may seem cute, but their fangs are sharp.

Good luck, they are truly magnificent animals, but accept constructive criticism. : victory:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> Im sorry but not trying to start an argument here but glidergirl did you just say that you have done exactly the same as what Damo has done before, just trying to get it right, did you go and buy a single male and were prepared to let it live in solitary until you found a companion?
> 
> Damo has already said that he will be getting a mate for this one, someone mentioned about him breeding?? i didnt see where he wrote that he had any intention of breeding, but anyway, glidergirl you learned a valuable lesson from your experience of buying a single lemur but at the moment of purchase you didnt know said lesson or choose to ignore it?? I might be totally wrong in saying all that but it seems to me that you did exactly the same as Damo, as they say hindsight is a great gift i suppose.



First of all read this



glidergirl said:


> We had a pair originally, but we had to have the female euthanised as she (we discovered) had huge tumours in her stomach. We had trouble finding another RTL and he went downhill fast, just before Xmas we were having to syringe feed him, we'd bring him in to the front room to sit with us just to give him some socialisation! Bless him. We managed to find a pair and once he was back up to health (although still a little depressed) we picked them up. And now he is a completely different animal, we're thrilled!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glidergirl is not irresponsible enough to buy a single lemur. And that was taken from here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/129273-our-trio-ring-tailed-lemurs.html


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Esarosa said:


> First of all read this
> 
> 
> 
> Glidergirl is not irresponsible enough to buy a single lemur. And that was taken from here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/129273-our-trio-ring-tailed-lemurs.html


 
First of all, i said i just wanted to get this right as i was going by what info was put on this thread. I stand corrected, so be it. Thanks for your snappy reply, it was much appriciated. Apologies to glidergirl.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> First of all, i said i just wanted to get this right as i was going by what info was put on this thread. I stand corrected, so be it. Thanks for your snappy reply, it was much appriciated. Apologies to glidergirl.


That wasn't being snappy, that was me posting without losing my temper at yet another primate being kept inappropriatley. I figured the less I said the better. Believe me that wasn't snappy.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> That wasn't being snappy, that was me posting without losing my temper at yet another primate being kept inappropriatley. I figured the less I said the better. Believe me that wasn't snappy.


Agree! Double standards!! lol You probably should have swore and used foul language, he may have understood that level better!


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Esarosa said:


> That wasn't being snappy, that was me posting without losing my temper at yet another primate being kept inappropriatley. I figured the less I said the better. Believe me that wasn't snappy.


 
Explain to me why would you would loose you temper at me about a primate being kept inappropriatley??


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Agree! Double standards!! lol You probably should have swore and used foul language, he may have understood that level better!


Can you explain this statement a little bit better to me please? If you like you can use the foul language you speak of but id rather have an adult conversation!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Can you explain this statement a little bit better to me please? If you like you can use the foul language you speak of but id rather have an adult conversation!


Sure!

Double standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Theres your explanation for double standards.

I was talking about using foul language as you seem to think that Esarosa was being 'snappy' which to any person wouldn't have been percieved that way unless they was wanting to purposely try and pick fault at anything they could, maybe if she had used foul language then you could've said she was being snappy, which is why I think you might have understood better?


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Sure!
> 
> Double standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Could it not have meant a snappy comeback/answer?

Could have just meant she had posted a quick response?

Just a thought.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Sure!
> 
> Double standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


But what would i have understood better if she had used foul language, why would there have been a need for foul language in the first place? I understood perfectly what she was explaining hense why i wrote, apologies to glider girl!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

:2wallbang::whip::whip::whip::blowup::blowup: :bash::bash::cussing::welcomerfuk:eace:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

morallywrong said:


> Could it not have meant a snappy comeback/answer?
> 
> Could have just meant she had posted a quick response?
> 
> Just a thought.



i agree farmercoope seems to be a bit snappy now what does ur dictionary say this time


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

i love this innocent people gettin caught up 



:war:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

morallywrong said:


> Could it not have meant a snappy comeback/answer?
> 
> Could have just meant she had posted a quick response?
> 
> Just a thought.


It could, but why wouldn't he have just put that, instead of saying she made a snappy comment, surely keeping to the facts and keeping it short and simple is better than going off on a rant


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

:war::up:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> It could, but why wouldn't he have just put that, instead of saying she made a snappy comment, surely keeping to the facts and keeping it short and simple is better than going off on a rant



True i suppose.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> It could, but why wouldn't he have just put that, instead of saying she made a snappy comment, surely keeping to the facts and keeping it short and simple is better than going off on a rant


 
Your still not explaining the foul language bit, thats whats confusing me!


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> i agree farmercoope seems to be a bit snappy now what does ur dictionary say this time



Now *THIS* is just trying to pick a fight.

Please go back to the playgroup if you are going to be like this.

And yes....i am an innoccent getting caught up....dont you just like that?!?!


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> Your still not explaining the foul language bit, thats whats confusing me!



it could be some racial thing vinnie maybe he thinks that us paddys only understand foul language


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

:closed::grin1:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmm:whistling2:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

morallywrong said:


> Now *THIS* is just trying to pick a fight.
> 
> Please go back to the playgroup if you are going to be like this.
> 
> And yes....i am an innoccent getting caught up....dont you just like that?!?!



i wasnt on about you i was on about vinnie been innocent 
neway im off have to get back to training this lemur dinner has to be made


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> it could be some racial thing vinnie maybe he thinks that us paddys only understand foul language



racista? vostede realmente está agindo como un 9 anos de idade agora


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

this is stupid now will someone delete this thread


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

:2thumb::2thumb::up:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> this is stupid now will someone delete this thread



How stupid? you're irish, you know your heritage? you know celtic?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

morallywrong said:


> How stupid? you're irish, you know your heritage? you know celtic?



im sayin its gettin out of hand too many people gettin involved the forum aint here for all this crap im askin to delete it before it gets worse and peoples acc get closed


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

morallywrong said:


> racista? vostede realmente está agindo como un 9 anos de idade agora


 
Conas ata tu.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

pog mo thoin


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Time to take out the gaboon whip and watch some asses rot


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> look we all put our needs before our animals if someone wants a snake a dog or a mouse they go out and get one none of these animals ask us to bring then home so dont go pullin that crap everyone on this forum has some sort of animal and i would be very surprised if any of them animals asked can i come live with you. if everyone lived by your way of thinking there be no pet shops hell there be no pets
> 
> what do u keep urself and why did u decide to get them !!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: i dont suppose they asked you to bring them home did they


you have totaly missed the point of what i am saying..... im not saying animals shouldnt be brought home, im just commenting on the fact that YOU are going to keep this social animal on its own for YOUR own sakes. not that you shouldnt have brought it in the first place:bash:

here il explain .... i keep meerkats (which have a highly social hiarchy similar to primates) and therefore i dont keep them in the house on their own as i cannot provide what another meerkat can and in doing so would be selfish..... instead they are kept in a large group in an outdoor enclosure (which just like your lemur "that your having a laff with" they need) 
im therefore not putting my own feelings of keeping the animal on its own to keep it tame cuddly etc im keeping in a group that i can watch outside and if they let me THEY can then CHOOSE to interact with me if they want.... THEIR feelings socialy BEFORE mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:
stu


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> you have totaly missed the point of what i am saying..... im not saying animals shouldnt be brought home, im just commenting on the fact that YOU are going to keep this social animal on its own for YOUR own sakes. not that you shouldnt have brought it in the first place:bash:
> 
> here il explain .... i keep meerkats (which have a highly social hiarchy similar to primates) and therefore i dont keep them in the house on their own as i cannot provide what another meerkat can and in doing so would be selfish..... instead they are kept in a large group in an outdoor enclosure (which just like your lemur "that your having a laff with" they need)
> im therefore not putting my own feelings of keeping the animal on its own to keep it tame cuddly etc im keeping in a group that i can watch outside and if they let me THEY can then CHOOSE to interact with me if they want.... THEIR feelings socialy BEFORE mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> stu



very good so you keep animals as ornaments thanks for explainin it to me i could have never understood what u were sayin without that second paragraph


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> this is stupid now will someone delete this thread


I don't think they'll delete it but if you report your original post, you can ask a mod to lock the thread.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Because Stu keeps his animals correctly, they are ornaments? Makes sense... And then you call him a derogatory word. Real grown up


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> very good so you keep animals as ornaments thanks for explainin it to me i could have never understood what u were sayin without that second paragraph
> retard


Im so glad you like having a laugh as your the biggest joke ive ever known.

Glider girl knows more than nearly everyone on this forum put together and the same with stu but with small mammels.

Can you please scurry back under the rock you came from you might find another roach to have a laugh with.

ok now bye bye then


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> i agree farmercoope seems to be a bit snappy now what does ur dictionary say this time


I think you'll find if you read back, it wasn't aimed at me so before you start spouting off, read back and realise, might make yourself not look such a fool next time? : victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> very good so you keep animals as ornaments thanks for explainin it to me i could have never understood what u were sayin without that second paragraph
> retard


 haha im not stooping to your level of calling someone a retard but yes i suppose you could say i keep them like ornaments, if you mean the way ornaments are kept naturaly, in a social group observed from far and letting the animal choose wether they want to interact with humans then fine (and yes my meerkats are not only happy with each other but i have spent the time with them to a point where i can cuddle them and pick them up as if they were handreared. i just think the animal should decide if it wants to be reched away from a family group and brought up as another species.)
i could say the same for you except you are keeping an animal as a toy.
tbh you wont get very far talking to people like crap and sounding as if you are a teenager calling names over a playground.
if you want to have a proper talk about why a highly social species shouldnt be kept on its own then try acting like your old enough to own one first :devil:
stu


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> I think you'll find if you read back, it wasn't aimed at me so before you start spouting off, read back and realise, might make yourself not look such a fool next time? : victory:


i no it wasnt aimed at u i was meerly sayin your the one bn snappy now


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> haha im not stooping to your level of calling someone a retard but yes i suppose you could say i keep them like ornaments, if you mean the way ornaments are kept naturaly, in a social group observed from far and letting the animal choose wether they want to interact with humans then fine (and yes my meerkats are not only happy with each other but i have spent the time with them to a point where i can cuddle them and pick them up as if they were handreared. i just think the animal should decide if it wants to be reched away from a family group and brought up as another species.)
> i could say the same for you except you are keeping an animal as a toy.
> tbh you wont get very far talking to people like crap and sounding as if you are a teenager calling names over a playground.
> if you want to have a proper talk about why a highly social species shouldnt be kept on its own then try acting like your old enough to own one first :devil:
> stu


WOOOOO go stu : victory::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

im only 12 not that its anything to do with u


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> i no it wasnt aimed at u i was meerly sayin your the one bn snappy now


Do you know what snappy means? Lol, i'd be very grateful if you could give me the example of where I was being 'snappy'


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> pog mo thoin


I cannot believe this thread!!

If you love the monkey surely you'll want to do what's best for it - not what's best for you?

Everyone who has offered advice has done so from the monkey's perspective, not yours because they care about the monkey being kept correctly. And they are offering you good and helpful advice and yet you persist in coming back with unnecessary abusive comments!

Keeping animals outside doesn't make them ornaments and being abusive and telling people to kiss your *rse shows your mentality - such a shame, because the way I see it only one thing is going to suffer here and that's the monkey!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> im only 12 not that its anything to do with u


are you for real?!


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> are you for real?!



Lets hope not.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

morallywrong said:


> Lets hope not.


Well it would explain the extremely childish behaviour and insults!


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

i am my daddy bought it for me


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ok if you are really 12 how have your parents let you get away with keeping such an animal? i suppose they also belive its ok to keep such a "cute and cuddly" animal on its own? i must say i didnt think you were actualy a teenager but now explains the way you reacted over the thread, keeping in mind your still a child i wont be calling you any names but remember alot of serious keepers are trying to help you out on this forum (glidergirl actualy keeps lemurs and many others keep primates)
and its not a good entrance you need to also know if the person sold YOU the lemur they could also be prosecuted for selling an animal to an under 16.
stu


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> ok if you are really 12 how have your parents let you get away with keeping such an animal? i suppose they also belive its ok to keep such a "cute and cuddly" animal on its own? i must say i didnt think you were actualy a teenager but now explains the way you reacted over the thread, keeping in mind your still a child i wont be calling you any names but remember alot of serious keepers are trying to help you out on this forum (glidergirl actualy keeps lemurs and many others keep primates)
> and its not a good entrance you need to also know if the person sold YOU the lemur they could also be prosecuted for selling an animal to an under 16.
> stu



they didnt sell me the lemur my DADDY bought it for me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

damoledger123 said:


> they didnt sell me the lemur my DADDY bought it for me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I dont believe your a teenager at all, i believe your an inconsiderate adult whos getting a sick thrill out of the attention. probably shit at your job if anyones daft enough to have you and incredibly unpopular due to the need to be loved by an animal. Then your also childish and need to be seen as cool thats why your getting the new in thing. 

I hate to say it but i hope that lemur turns savage maybe it can take a chunck out of you before you abandon it or rehome it.

I also dont believe you have a dwa license so hoepfully one day you will slip up and post your address somewhere then its £10,000 and a prison sentence for you. I will have an extra glass that day ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

skimsa said:


> *I dont believe your a teenager at all*, i believe your an inconsiderate adult whos getting a sick thrill out of the attention. probably shit at your job if anyones daft enough to have you and incredibly unpopular due to the need to be loved by an animal. Then your also childish and need to be seen as cool thats why your getting the new in thing.
> 
> I hate to say it but i hope that lemur turns savage maybe it can take a chunck out of you before you abandon it or rehome it.
> 
> I also dont believe you have a dwa license so hoepfully one day you will slip up and post your address somewhere then its £10,000 and a prison sentence for you. I will have an extra glass that day ahhhhhhhhhh




i live in ireland dont need dwa 

it seems like ye are all in some little click or possibly ye are all inbred or screwin each other i dont no dont really care ive had fun today thanks to all involved


----------

